# Picture verification not passed!?



## Henryk121 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hello everyone! I have to share it so maybe someone have had similar experience... I tried to go online today and was asked to take a selfie for a verification. I did so and received information that " Face did not match" and my account got suspended. I contacted the uber support but didn't receive any feedback yet. Did it happen to anyone else?


----------



## mpls_pt_uber (Mar 6, 2016)

Nope. You will be back online in moments.


----------



## Henryk121 (Apr 23, 2016)

I hope so, it's really frustrating... that's the message that I've received:


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Henryk121 said:


> I hope so, it's really frustrating... that's the message that I've received:


^^^
Just tell them that you had a face lift.


----------



## Henryk121 (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Henryk121 said:


> I tried to go online today and was asked to take a selfie for a verification. I did so and received information that " Face did not match" and my account got suspended?


Don't worry, in a few weeks it will go from fingerprints to DNA. All this for $.60 a mile.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Henryk121 said:


> Hello everyone! I have to share it so maybe someone have had similar experience... I tried to go online today and was asked to take a selfie for a verification. I did so and received information that " Face did not match" and my account got suspended. I contacted the uber support but didn't receive any feedback yet. Did it happen to anyone else?


I'm going to take a wild guess that your face did not match. How can you fail a simple test like that? Please tell. No lies please.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

SafeT said:


> I'm going to take a wild guess that your face did not match. How can you fail a simple test like that? Please tell. No lies please.


I would moreso guess that their software is crap...


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

print out the image attached and stick it in front of your phones camera.

You'll be online in no time.


----------



## 17schariot (Apr 24, 2016)

Henryk121 said:


> Hello everyone! I have to share it so maybe someone have had similar experience... I tried to go online today and was asked to take a selfie for a verification. I did so and received information that " Face did not match" and my account got suspended. I contacted the uber support but didn't receive any feedback yet. Did it happen to anyone else?


This happenned to me last night. I am so frustrated. I submitted a picture the quality wasn't great as i am in my car and it was dark. Deactivated! I sent an email to support and no reply yet 12 hrs later.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

Were you wearing sunglasses? They rejected mine before I even got "hired" but it was bc I was in the car wearing my sunglasses.


----------



## 17schariot (Apr 24, 2016)

Firstime said:


> Were you wearing sunglasses? They rejected mine before I even got "hired" but it was bc I was in the car wearing my sunglasses.


----------



## 17schariot (Apr 24, 2016)

No sunglasses. It was just night and was dark. Reactivated 24 hrs later


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

The difference is that in the pic you uploaded on the day you started Uber, you probably had a great big cheeky smile.
In the pic you uploaded after having Ubered awhile, you have a big ole frown, sunken cheeks from weight loss and bags under the eyes from sleep deprivation.

Facial recognition software is flagging you as an imposter.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I've had to retake the photo a number of times because no face was detected, what am I a potato?


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

you had hair, and good hygiene when you started ubering

now after 6months, you have a terrible beard to compensate for your balding head. 

simple fix: rotate your picture upside down and try re-sending it


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

I began driving for Uber 13 months ago. Last week, Uber sent me a message requiring me to upload a new selfie. Strange.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

More ineptitude by Uber and its incompetent programmers.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

The wrinkles & receding hairline caused by Uber made your face unrecognizable by their crappy software.


----------

